# police check



## timber (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi 

I am in the process of applying for a visa for canada,my police check has come back. I had a minor incident in a tesco car park 6 months ago a collision at 2 miles an hour. pleaded guilty didnt attend the first court case because i had had my hip replaced and couldnt walk. was bailed!had to go to another hearing later that month. got a £560 fine and 7 points on my license. I thought that was a bit harsh, a motoring incident.I am now informed the offence is a criminal one. Does anyone know if its worth carrying on with the visa application, I have no idea how they will look at this situation. Until this event i have never had any problems with the legal system and a clean license.


----------

